# New to BSD... and Unix.



## mexdeath (Jan 27, 2009)

Yo,

As the tittle says, I am relatively new to Unix. I have been using Linux for the past four months, tried several distributions and everything. I have a very basic knowledge of using the CLI, to move, create, delete, list, rename, and so on, folders, documents, and files.

I do not know how to program Unix/Linux.

Now, I am somehow interested in giving either Free BSD, or Gentoo a try, but I hear that they are not that easy to use. I would be using my system for general use, that includes (but is not limited to) Internet, Programming (C, C++, Java, Assembler, and a few others), Image Editing, Sound Editing, and Office Work.

- Are there any recommendations from anyone?
- Would it be a bad Idea for me to do this?
- If it is not a bad Idea, where, and how do I start?

Thanks,



MexDeath


----------



## vermaden (Jan 27, 2009)

Gentoo is based on FreeBSD, same way as Gentoo's Portage is based on FreeBSD's Ports.

IMHO try the original, the FreeBSD UNIX.

Best start with official FreeBSD Handbook and FAQ:
http://freebsd.org/handbook
http://freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/index.html

Also this will give you some knowledge how BSDs differ from Linux distros:
http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're just a "user" you may want to get your feet wet first with PC-BSD. At least until you get the hang of the BSD way :e


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Gentoo is based on FreeBSD, same way as Gentoo's Portage is based on FreeBSD's Ports.


I think that's about as far as the similarities go.. Gentoo is Linux not BSD..


----------



## vermaden (Jan 27, 2009)

@SirDice

O RLY?


----------



## ale (Jan 27, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @SirDice
> 
> O RLY?


Weren't you a gentooist before using FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2009)

Without trying to turn this thread into a religious OS war.. 
Gentoo may have borrowed a lot from bsd, it uses a linux kernel.
That makes it linux not bsd. Why do you think it's called Gentoo Linux?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Weren't you a gentooist before using FreeBSD?



Of course, for about a year os so.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Without trying to turn this thread into a religious OS war..
> Gentoo may have borrowed a lot from bsd, it uses a linux kernel.
> That makes it linux not bsd. Why do you think it's called Gentoo Linux?



... and what that has to do with borrowing the ideas of Ports mechanism from FreeBSD and also using USE flags as a FreeBSD's make.conf mechanism borrowed from WITH/WITHOUT build options?

Can you think?


----------



## tingo (Jan 27, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> ... and what that has to do with borrowing the ideas of Ports mechanism from FreeBSD and also using USE flags as a FreeBSD's make.conf mechanism borrowed from WITH/WITHOUT build options?



Everything. Putting a new coat of paint on a german car doesn't suddenly make it into an american car, or a truck.

A parrot can imitate other birds - it is still a parrot.


----------



## Djn (Jan 27, 2009)

Can we agree that gentoo is a similar idea implemented on top of a different kernel?

There's enough unclear analogies flying here to confuse anyone - and some people don't seem to handle that very well.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 27, 2009)

to the OP:  I would setup dual-boot with BSD so you can
learn it in a few months to a few years dep. on your
spare time.  Then you are good to go.


----------



## mexdeath (Jan 28, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> to the OP:  I would setup dual-boot with BSD so you can
> learn it in a few months to a few years dep. on your
> spare time.  Then you are good to go.




Thanks... it seems like my question started some what of an OS war here. I see there are strong feelings about these two OS's, that only makes it more interesting. Right now I have Windows XP (Which I hate with all my heart, and Linux Mandriva which I really like). So, what I will do is:

Stick with Linux for about one more year, maybe two, during that period I will experiment with more Distributions... maybe even Gentoo? Who knows?

Then, after that period, I will make the switch to BSD. Someone else said to try PC-BSD... I don't know though.

Thanks a lot for your input... I appreciate it more than the whole OS war that is going on in my question now... which by the way has nothing to do with what I asked.

Again, Thank You,



MexDeath.


----------



## mexdeath (Jan 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're just a "user" you may want to get your feet wet first with PC-BSD. At least until you get the hang of the BSD way :e



I will stick with Linux for the next year or two...  until I become some sort of a God with it... lol. Then I may switch to something else... which might end up being Free BSD. I still have a lot to learn.

Thank you much,



MexDeath


----------



## mexdeath (Jan 28, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Can we agree that gentoo is a similar idea implemented on top of a different kernel?
> 
> There's enough unclear analogies flying here to confuse anyone - and some people don't seem to handle that very well.



I hear you... the good thing is that we are not using Windows anymore... hah!


----------



## hitest (Jan 28, 2009)

mexdeath said:
			
		

> I will stick with Linux for the next year or two...  until I become some sort of a God with it... lol. Then I may switch to something else... which might end up being Free BSD. I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> Thank you much,
> 
> ...



I dual boot Slackware with FreeBSD as I like both distros a lot.  Setting up a dual boot with Slackware is straight forward.


----------



## mart (Jan 28, 2009)

mexdeath said:
			
		

> I will stick with Linux for the next year or two...  until I become some sort of a God with it... lol. Then I may switch to something else... which might end up being Free BSD. I still have a lot to learn.



You seem to have made your choice, but for what it's worth...

1. Figure out what your requirements _really_ are.  Be _very_ specific.

2. Determine if all requirements are _best_ fulfilled with a single OS and/or a single install.  This is almost always _not_ the case - separation of tasks is a good thing.

3. Pick the _cleanest_ to maintain with the _fewest_ dependencies.  This is hard, but fun, as it requires living with each OS for a few months.

4. Run a pre-built, pre-configured, version in parallel to building one _from scratch_.  Live with both for a couple of months.  Keep notes.  Once you feel comfortable, throw away the pre-built version and rebuild again from scratch, with the fewest dependencies possible.

5. Use the result to do something productive.

6. Read number 5 again.

I've lived with Linux systems for over 10 years (every major distro, and most smaller ones too).  About 6 months ago I decided it was time to move on and find something with a clearer focus.  Something I could live with for the remainder of my life.  Something I could configure while I still had the will.

FreeBSD has been both heaps of fun and hugely frustrating.  There's no question that my servers will switch over to BSD, but the jury's still out using it as my core dev/desktop.  The philosophy and infrastructure are perfect, but if the HW support just isn't there then it makes life difficult.

If I move back to Linux, I'll be going back to Arch.  Nothing in linuxland compares.  If you must go back to Linux I'd _highly_ recommend it, but make sure to keep a FreeBSD install going at the same time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

mexdeath said:
			
		

> I hear you... the good thing is that we are not using Windows anymore... hah!



You're still too much of a Windows hater. Once you become a Unix lover, you'll happily switch to FreeBSD.  (just playing with the well-known quote here). You'll notice that BSD forums will hardly ever mention Windows anywhere.


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 28, 2009)

I would start by the handbook here.

I would then download FreeBSD LiveCD here and mess around like an elephant in a chinaware store.

I would finally install PC-BSD or FreeBSD.

I would pass on linux as FreeBSD is much better documented.


----------

